
You Can Now Liberate GIFs From the Web With an Old, Weird Technology - trauco
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/you-can-now-liberate-gifs-from-the-web-with-an-old-weird-technology/280804/
======
rhizome
Poe's Law strikes the Atlantic's lame Digital First model.

